

A 1400€ metronome, gently offered by Dell - fox91
http://foxtn.tumblr.com/post/47548667423/a-1400eur-metronome-gently-offered-by-dell

======
lutusp
You know, it might be more useful to write up the entire episode in a single
relatively brief article, rather than keep it in its present disconnected
cliffhanger form.

It's an interesting story, but it would be more useful if it were written as a
single article with no repeated sections.

~~~
fox91
ok, this story is going on now, I can't write the future (for now).

I'm keeping the first post updated but I added a shorter one for describing
this last episode.

